# Kadaitchi - First Blood.



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I took the new yak for a walk down the Burrum today.  I'm still not happy with my rudder set up and the weather was a little iffy so I opted for some calm water fishing till I get everything right. (including my confidence)

Put in at Wall's Camp about 7am and paddled down stream for several miles with the falling tide, trolling HBs and casting berkley gulps for nada, not even a look.

After several hours of this, I gave up and in desperation, pumped a few yabbies and resorted to some tried and true methods for a feed. I haven't had fish for several weeks now and really, really wanted some fresh.

Long story, short. Allmost straight away two whiting 26 & 30cm  Into the ice with you me loverlies.  Several small bream around 23cm later (all released) I left my favourite little gutter and started working my way back up stream. Drifiting along the banks and casting to structure picking up the odd little bream here & there (all between 20 & 25cm and kept a couple of the better ones to make up a feed.)

I was using a little 1 -3 KG spin rig & 6lb fireline and having a ball. I'm getting to really like this flash braid stuff  Where was I? Oh yeah. Fishin away having a wonderfull time when I got nailed by something much better. Many short and sharp runs later, I got colour, down pretty deep and it was silver and shortly after netted my PB yak caught whiting - 42cms 

A very nice way to blood my new boat I think  
A couple of piccies.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

You bloody ripper Mick! Nice fish from a nice yak, well done. She looks great all kitted out thats for sure.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done mate, were you scared to scratch it. It sure does look the goods.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Top stuff Mick.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYlpl18AAA/XgAASQAMwglAAP+/foCAAaEU/SmnojTR6QBiGhDSE9Q00ZAAPUAmGIppOmpnSsHIEm1nDqtkxdszJRMVfF8koSoPVmBzFMWDjUiGbjEsemqqiMIsb6RnQJT15lvcgbKFZBvkXJ0HF9ZMLIGhwV8ieAVPxdyRThQkIlpl18A==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good old yabbies, guaranteed winner on the worst of days.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Mick, a 42cm whiting is a top fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one Hairymick.

She looks really grand, do you intend using this one for a bit before getting on with making the next one? If I had your skills, I think I would be Santas hairy helper and make lots of kayaks for kids.... No just kidding, I would make them all for me :lol:

Congrats on the huge whiting. I like to see whiting made safe. A very scary animal are whiting. 

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the PB, Mick. Looks like you're on a real winner mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on nailing the elbow slapper first outing in K, and must say the natural finish is certainly a nice camo colour for fishing just so neutral in appearance... now that you've fished from her how is the comparison with the SG

Love the way you say 'several miles' in many of your reports, for me thats my idea of going on holidays :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Well done hairy over the magic 40cm great fish mate they go alright. Cheers FB


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

awesome work hairy - the yak looks bloody great in the water and that whiting is an absolute snodger!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a way to ease her into fishin'. Well done Hairy


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thank you all very much for all the kind replies.

While my boat is not quite as quick as I had hoped (when loaded) she is still, by far the best fishing kayak I own.

Peter, re scratching. epoxy is surprisingly tough and even if it does get scratched, they are still making epoxy and sandpaper.

Richo, mate there really is no comparison. Swampgirl is an excellent fishing boat but but this one is better in allmost every way.

occy, mate, I don't know if she qualifies as a superyak but so far, seems to be everything I wanted in a SOT. (the next one will be better tho) :twisted:

re the whiting, thanks guys, it was a fine fish but only luck in it taking my bait. There are still some very big whiting in the upper reaches of the Burrum system and since the net fishing has decreased, there seems to be more and more of them showing up. I don't normally target them much. I much prefer to eat bream & flathead


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats Mick, way to go  , glad the yaks lives up to it's expectations. Sounds like it was hard work though, but a nice feed in the end.


----------

